# Que diferencia tiene un amplificador de guitarra y uno normal



## lorenzo2007 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bueno eso es una pregunta que me inquieta bastante porque veo los amplificador
de guitarra, y no se cual es la diferencia con uno normal yo tengo 
una consola de 12 canales que puedo conectar musica etc. y no se si me sirve o no
lo que yo creo es que la diferencia esta en los parlantes pero me gustaria que me corroboraran eso  de antemo gracias 
y espero que hayan mas discusiones musicales que a este foro le falta un poquito


----------



## RUDA (Jul 31, 2007)

lorenzo2007 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno eso es una pregunta que me inquieta bastante porque veo los amplificador
> de guitarra, y no se cual es la diferencia con uno normal yo tengo
> una consola de 12 canales que puedo conectar musica etc. y no se si me sirve o no
> lo que yo creo es que la diferencia esta en los parlantes pero me gustaria que me corrovoraran eso  de antemo gracias
> y espero que hayan mas discuciones musicales que a este foro le falta un poquito



Hola, una diferencia sustancial la encontraras en el preamplificador, ya que la etapa de entrada está ajustada para recibir la señal de los pic-up de la viola, en impedancia y tensión,  demás esta decir que el trato de la señal dirtecta no es la misma que la señal pre mezclada de otra fuente sonora, otra diferencia radica en el bloque de ecualizacion ya que sobre los controles de tonos afectas las bandas más significativas que puede entregar el instrumento, y por último con respecto al pre como va a ser el incremento de ganancia de cada etapa sin que sature. En referencia al amplificador una diferencia es la sensibilidad del mismo para plena potencia, la respuesta en frecuencia y el ajuste de la corriente en reposo. Espero haber sido claro.......Ruda.


----------



## lorenzo2007 (Ago 6, 2007)

mas menos 

lo que cambia es la pre amplificación que regula  todos los tonos ?

eso se puede hacer con un pre amplificador convencional 
porque la etapa de `potencia solo ahumenta esa señal 
lo que si importa serian tambien los parlantes ??????'


----------



## tomasmundo123 (Ago 22, 2008)

Gracias por el aporte Ruda, sin embargo tengo algunas duadas que quiza alguien pueda responder. Yo toco con una pedalera VOX tonelab LE con la que hago toda la modelacion del sonido, lo unico que necesito es darle potencia a la señal ya modelada (si es que esta bien usado el termino). La pregunta es: ¿hay diferencia si esta amplificación de la señal la realizo con un amplificador de guitarra que con uno de audio?. Yo lo entiendo como que la salida de la pedalera es equiparable (aunque desconozco la tension y la impedancia de salida) con un diskman, un mp3, on reprpductor de dvd, los cuales estaria correctamente amplificados con un amplificador de audio (redundante). Por ultimo ¿los parlantes tambien influyen (celestion)? Muchas gracias


----------



## RUDA (Ago 22, 2008)

tomasmundo123 dijo:
			
		

> sin embargo tengo algunas duadas. Yo toco con una pedalera VOX tonelab LE con la que hago toda la modelacion del sonido, lo unico que necesito es darle potencia a la señal ya modelada¿hay diferencia si esta amplificación de la señal la realizo con un amplificador de guitarra que con uno de audio?. Yo lo entiendo como que la salida de la pedalera es equiparable. Por ultimo ¿los parlantes tambien influyen (celestion)? Muchas gracias



Hola, En principio te comento que esa señal tendrá que ser elevada por un pre y amplificada sustancialmente, en cuanto a los diseños. Las señales que reciben los amplificador de audio por lo general ya vienen ecualizadas y mezcladas ( recortando o reforzando octavas, armónicos etc) en cambio cuando la mezcla se hace en vivo ese laburo lo hace el equipo en cuestión ( de bajo,viola, o la consola general) y la calidad del sonido cambia, no por ello no va a sonar, para tocar en el garage de casa quizás puede que si el equipo de audio es bueno se la banque, pero no tiene punto de comparación a un equipo específico del intrumento en cuestión, ( OJO SIEMPRE HABLANDO DE UN EQ. DE CALIDAD RECONOCIDA. Si voy a usar un eq. "PEPETRUCHO" quizás suene mejor en mi eq. de audio). En cuanto a los parlantes Es el último eslabón de la cadena y de ellos dependen los sonidos creados por el músico, el instrumento usado, el tratamiento de la señal ( pedaleras, pre, etc.) y la potencia. Si me compro un traje a medida hecho por XX ( Diseñador reconocido) y me subo a una Ferrari, no puedo querer subir el Aconcagua con ella, ya que lo anterior no tiene sentido, mucha pinta, mucha máquina ¿Para qué? si más de 10KM x Hs no voy a poder andar......Espero que se entienda.......saludos.....Ruda


----------



## Arield (Ago 29, 2008)

Hola a todos  , me desempeño como operador de audio por lo que trataré de ayudar un poco, resulta que cuando se trabaja el audio sobre todo en vivo los músicos necesitan lo que se conoce como referencias o monitores, en muchos espectáculos se asignan un operador  con una consola para este trabajo, independizándose la mezcla de monitores con la de sala (P.A), pues bien, esa es una de las ventajas  y de ahí la diferencia entre un amplificador de guitarra y uno común para el audio en general, los amplificador de guitarras se fabrican pensando en esta función y casi siempre viene con su bafle integrado  , permitiéndole al guitarrista escuchar su instrumento y aprovechando como mencionan otros el ecualizador que traen,  el guitarrista puede ajustar el sonido de su instrumento a su gusto, evitando  las discusiones  :x  :evil: hasta a veces desagradables entre músicos y técnicos por el bajo volumen de referencia que reciben los primeros etc., de usar un amplificador normal aparte de que también debes usar una o un par de bocinas puede ser que no puedas ecualizar a tu gusto el instrumento, además de cargar con mas cosas, en cuanto a las especificaciones técnicas, bueno ese es otro problema aparte para cada músico de buscar  el amplificador  ideal para el según sus especificaciones,

Un modesto comentario pero con amor….  

saludos


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 4, 2008)

tomasmundo123 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por el aporte Ruda, sin embargo tengo algunas duadas que quiza alguien pueda responder. Yo toco con una pedalera VOX tonelab LE con la que hago toda la modelacion del sonido, lo unico que necesito es darle potencia a la señal ya modelada (si es que esta bien usado el termino). La pregunta es: ¿hay diferencia si esta amplificación de la señal la realizo con un amplificador de guitarra que con uno de audio?. Yo lo entiendo como que la salida de la pedalera es equiparable (aunque desconozco la tension y la impedancia de salida) con un diskman, un mp3, on reprpductor de dvd, los cuales estaria correctamente amplificados con un amplificador de audio (redundante). Por ultimo ¿los parlantes tambien influyen (celestion)? Muchas gracias



Te'oricamente, este tipo de equipos de modelado te van a entregar un sonido "terminado", incluso en cuanto al sonido de un power y cajas se refiere. La idea es que estos aparatos los puedes conectar directamente a la consola (con el cuidado adecuado en cuanto a los niveles e impedancias) para grabar sin tener que darte el trabajo de micrar. 

Si quieres usar tu Tonelab con un poweramp, te recomiendo que escojas el power amp mas plano en cuanto a respuesta de frecuencia se refiere, para que no te "coloree" el sonido (no pongo senyal porque mi teclado no tiene enye!). Aunque hay quienes usan estos pedales con poweramps a tubos, tratando der saturar los tubos del power para darle mas cuerpo al sonido. En todo caso, verifica que la impedancia de entrada de tu power sea adecuada para la impedancia de salida del pedal.

En cuanto a las cajas.... si vas a usar el pedal con cajas reales, asegurate de apagar la funcion de simulacion de parlantes en la pedalera, si no podria sonar raro. A menos que te guste el sonido resultante. Muchas de estas cosas dependen del gusto del musico - si te gusta como suena, hazlo.

Mi humilde opinion de guitarrista y tecnico de sonido.


----------



## tomasmundo123 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tzarls te agradezco la ayuda, realmente me sirvio lo que me contaste. Ahora te cuento cual es mi idea y quisiera que me digas si es una porqueria o puede llegar a andar bien: me interesa el sonido stereo y mi pedalera tiene salida mono y stereo. Me gustaria mandar la salida de la pedalera (stereo) a un amplificador convencional de audio viejo que tengo (acoustech b6000 dañado) y de ahi mandarlo a unos parlantes celestion  acordes al amplificador. En caso de que mi idea sea un verdadero desastre, que me recomendas para amplificar mi pedalera de manera stereo. (obviamente quiero evitar tener que compra dos amplificador mono de guitarra de manera de conectar uno a la salida izquierda y la otra a la derecha).
muchas gracias por la paciencia


----------



## Arield (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola tomasmundo123,  en mi opinión si pudes usar ese amplificador la idea me parece fantástica si quieres aprovehar la peladera stereo, todo depende de que la calidad sonora que recibas este de acuerdo a lo que tu oído nececita.......de todas formas si lo deseas espera la opinión de Tzarls..

saludos a ambos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 4, 2008)

tomasmundo123 dijo:
			
		

> Tzarls te agradezco la ayuda, realmente me sirvio lo que me contaste. Ahora te cuento cual es mi idea y quisiera que me digas si es una porqueria o puede llegar a andar bien: me interesa el sonido stereo y mi pedalera tiene salida mono y stereo. Me gustaria mandar la salida de la pedalera (stereo) a un amplificador convencional de audio viejo que tengo (acoustech b6000 dañado) y de ahi mandarlo a unos parlantes celestion  acordes al amplificador. En caso de que mi idea sea un verdadero desastre, que me recomendas para amplificar mi pedalera de manera stereo. (*obviamente quiero evitar tener que compra dos amplificador mono de guitarra de manera de conectar uno a la salida izquierda y la otra a la derecha*).
> muchas gracias por la paciencia



Amigo Tomás, esta idea tuya de conectar una quitarra en stereo es toda una elucubración.

STEREO proviene del griego y significa "binario" o doble. Es una característica funcional de los seres vivos que permite percibir sensaciones mediante, por lo menos, dos organos sensoriales a la vez.

Stereofónico, es una palabra compueste que comprende "Stereon" y "Phonos" que, traducido a nuestro idioma significa "Sonido Binario". Esta característica, de percibir los sonidos a través de dos órganos ubicados en dos posiciones del cuerpo (cabeza), nos permite identificar, por efecto de la triangulación, el orígen y posición relativa del sonido percibido. Sólo eso, ni es mejor sonido, ni peor, sólo indentificar la posición del mismo, sea cual sea.

La tecnología de la stereofonía, se encarga de reproducir los sonidos en forma análoga "BINARIA", colocando dos sistemas perceptores (micrófonos), separados adecuadamente y registrando simultáneamente sobre un medio único (cinta, memoria, etc.), en una o varias pistas por canal derecho e izquierdo.
Esto es válido para una grabación en grandes espacios, donde puede tener sentido la identificación de la ubicación del orígen de un sonido. LA GUITARRA es un "ESPACIO" generador de sonido muy pequeño. NO VAS A METER LA CABEZA dentro de la caja acústica del instrumento, ni vas a pretender que ejecuten el "Concierto de Aranjuez" con el instrumento en posición completamente lineal con tus orejas, para saber si, el sonido ese que escuchaste proviene del pulsado de las cuerdas o del roce sobre los trastes.

LA GUITARRA es un instrumento MONAURAL, sólo emite sonidos desde un punto muy pequeño del espacio, por tanto, no tiene sentido, ni es posible obtener un sonido binario de ella. Esto para ejecuciones individuales.

En ejecuciones de conjuntos instrumentales y orquestas en espacios grandes, el sistema stereo hace su trabajo y, siempre y cuando la ubicación del oyente en relación a los parlantes sea la adecuada, se podrá notar la posición relativa del instrumento en el espacio donde se encontraba, al momento del registro o, también en presentación en vivo si, la audición se está amplificando adecuadamente percibida y difundida en STEREO.

Por el lado de la tecnología, deberías instalar dos pick-ups en la guitarra, uno cerca del puente, ¿Y el otro dónde? y ¿Para qué?

Saludos:


----------



## tomasmundo123 (Sep 4, 2008)

gracias mcreven por el aporte. Conozco lo que es el sonido stereo, basta con esuchar de final cut de pink floyd para entenderlo. De todas maneras tu explicacion formalizo aun mas mis conosimientos. Ahora te cuento en donde es que yo quiero implemetar el sonido stereo:
mi guitarra (y casi todas), como bien digiste, es mono, sin embargo mi pedalera (Vox tonelab le) es stereo. ¿pero donde es Stereo?: es estero en todos los efectos temporales, como los delays, los reverbs, los tremolo y muchisimos mas. 
Te doy un ejemplo de lo que logre con dos amplificador de guirarra (uno representando al canal izquierdo y el otro al derecho): 
primero coloque los amps lo mas alejados posibles dentro de la habitacion donde me encontraba. 
Despues me pare en el medio de los dos amps.
Luego seleccines uno de los delays stereo de la pedalera que repetia prolongadamente cada nota que yo tocaba. 
La pedalera, por su parte, lo que hacia era ir alternando el sonido entre los dos amps, lo que en consolas se llama panear. De esa manera, y cerrando los ojos, daba la impresion de que lo que yo tocaba salia por un parlante que se movia de un extremo a otro de la habitcion. Incluso llegue a marearme. El efecto fue excelente, y realmente me encanto.
este tipos de cosas y muchas otras puede lograrse con la caracteristica stereo de mi pedalera.
espero haber sido claro. 
De todas maneras lo que yo quiero saber es como amplificar mi pedalera de manera stereo sin tener que comprar dos amps de guirarra (obviamente ambos monos) destinando uno para el canal izquierdo y el otro para el derecho
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Sep 4, 2008)

Lo único que podrías probar, sería a colocar dos pickups pero, claro está que vas a necesitar dos amplificadores iguales.

Saludos,


----------



## tomasmundo123 (Sep 4, 2008)

mmmmmm no nos entendemos, pero no te hagas drama, igual gracias por intentar ayudar
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2008)

si amigo, eso es lo que hace "panea" jejeje, el sonido, ya que es de publico conocimiento que una señal mono, jamas podra ser stereo, simplemente puede ser duplicada y sacada por 2 o más canales, pero siempr ene mono, entonces 1 de las formas de realizar un efecto stereo, es "panear" o balancear como se dice en criollo, ya que pan y balance es lo mismo en 2 idiomas diferentes.

si necesitas algo me lo pides si?

saludos.


----------



## Arield (Sep 4, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> .....STEREO proviene del griego y significa "binario" o doble. Es una característica funcional de los seres vivos que permite percibir sensaciones mediante, por lo menos, dos organos sensoriales a la vez.
> 
> Stereofónico, es una palabra compueste que comprende "Stereon" y "Phonos" que, traducido a nuestro idioma significa "Sonido Binario". Esta característica, de percibir los sonidos a través de dos órganos ubicados en dos posiciones del cuerpo (cabeza), nos permite identificar, por efecto de la triangulación, el orígen y posición relativa del sonido percibido. Sólo eso, ni es mejor sonido, ni peor, sólo indentificar la posición del mismo, sea cual sea.
> .............
> ...



mcrven tiene mucha razón en lo que dice, apesar de el consejo que tedí lo que el explica esta muy claro, como yo no conosco de pedales de quitarra y la tecnologia avanza tanto pensé en esa pocibilidad del stereo, pero leyendo la respuesta de mcrven, no importa que uses un amplificador de guita.. uno normal, ahora si lo que deseas es sentir presión sonora o la sensación de que tu guitarra viene de ambos lados , puedes mantener la opción del amplificador...norma pero como dice mcrven eso no te mejora la calidad sonora, esta ya esta dada en dependencia de tu instrumento y amplificador con bafles.....

saludos


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 5, 2008)

Si, el sonido de la guitarra empieza como una señal mono. Pero una vez pasada por el pedal de efectos en discusión, se pueden generar efectos que son realmente en stereo. Un ejemplo sería el ping pong delay, en el que las repeticiones salen alternadamente por el lado izquierdo y derecho. O un buen reverb en stèreo, que realmente añade progunfidad a la señal original.

Con respecto a lo que plantea tomasmundo123 - es totalmente posible, aunque eo que mencionas que el amplificador esta dañado? Bueno, en cuanto al sonido, ya dependerá de tu gusto, si el amplificador suena bien, entonces estará bien, no? En cuanto a los parlantes, es imperativo que haya cierta distancia entre los parlantes para que se aprecie bien el efecto stereo.

Y como estamos en un foro de electrónica, y para que no tengas que gastar en 2 amplificadores mono como mencionas, podrías probar de armar un par de amplificador con el lm386. he oído que suelen sonar bien con guitarras, y son una solución económica (obviamente para bajas potencias).


----------



## tomasmundo123 (Sep 6, 2008)

bueno gracias por la ayuda. Con el lm386 supongo que te referiras a un operacional, es asi pregunto.
De todas formas, todavia no tengo tanto conocimiento en electronica para armar un amplificador de buena calidad y que no meta ruido pero bueno ...
Ademas me interesa que maneje potencias considerables (como las que manejaria un amplificador de guitarra de 50 0 60 watt)
Queria comprar algun amplificador nuevo o usado, pero a medio o largo plazo, cuanto este seguro de que lo que quiero armar sirve y no es una "chanchada" jeje
Pero bueno ya me ayudaron bastante y me dieron nuevos puntos de vista, y nuevos detalles a tener en cuenta, por ejemplo lo de considerar un "un amplificador lo mas plano posible".
Quiza en algun momento suba algun audio mostrando que es lo que logro con la pedalera y el efecto stereo o cuasistereo
De todas maneras creo que el tema planteado es interesante y cualquier otra alternativa que se les ocurra sera bienvenida
saludossss


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 7, 2008)

El lm386 es un amplificador de potencia en encapsulado DIP8, pero creo que no se le puede llamar operacional - aquí alguno de los más experimentaos podría darnos luces. Lo que si sé es que no te va a servir si quieres un amplificador de 50w.

Suerte con tu proyecto!


----------



## tomasmundo123 (Sep 7, 2008)

ok gracias por la información realmente fuiste de ayuda
saludos


----------

